# Least expensive way to move your stuff to Canada?



## Honey (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi,
I am immigrating from Switzerland to Canada in about 3 months and wondered if any of you have any advice on what is the best way/least expensive way to have your stuff sent over? Mainly books ( cannot let go of them!) some clothes, and some large fragile articles. Do you think moving companies are better vs to the Airlines or simply post? Have any one of you had to send over your personal belongings to Canada separate from your flight?
I'd appreciate any advice


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The books and clothes you could easily send by post - though they may take a while. (Books often go at a special rate, but generally take 6 weeks or so to arrive.)

The large fragile pieces you may want to send by moving company, if only to have them pack them and provide insurance. If you feel confident enough to pack them yourself, try talking to an international freight company. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Honey (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for your input, Bev! I will check with the post regarding the special price for books. I don't mind if they get there late as long as they get there safe.
Best, Honey


----------

